
Getting the cow out of the ditch - sureshssarda
http://www.economist.com/node/15496136a
======
mschuster91
Broken link (the "a" at the end should not be there). Correct is
[http://www.economist.com/node/15496136](http://www.economist.com/node/15496136)

